# The Witcher: Wiederaufnahme der Dreharbeiten zu Season 2 steht kurz bevor



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. Juni 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher: Wiederaufnahme der Dreharbeiten zu Season 2 steht kurz bevor*

						Der Managing Director der Arborfield Studios hat bestätigt, dass aktuell daran gearbeitet wird, die neuen COVID-19-Richtlinien des Vereinigten Königreichs umzusetzen. Nach diesen Maßnahmen steht der Wiederaufnahme der Dreharbeiten von The Witcher nichts mehr im Wege. Als erneuter Drehstart wird die erste August-Woche angepeilt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher: Wiederaufnahme der Dreharbeiten zu Season 2 steht kurz bevor*


----------

